
Astronomers observe how two suns collect matter in a binary system - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2019-10-astronomers-suns-binary.html
======
agoodthrowaway
I’ve always read that binary systems seem to be the norm and stars like our
Sun the exception. Is it possible stars like our Sun form from binary
protostars that form too close together and collide to form a single star? Or
do we have plentiful examples of single protostars?

~~~
heavenlyblue
Binary systems are simply more popular because anything beyond two objects of
similar mass can’t have a stable orbit for a long-ish time.

~~~
heavenlyblue
To be clear: it’s not impossible, but it’s simply highly improbable.

